# getsockopt failed strangely kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 [SOLVED]

## DaneM

Hello, everybody.

I was about to post this question, but in doing so I thought of a solution.  I'll post both the question and the solution so that somebody else with the same problem won't have to ask.

I've recently upgraded from kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 to 2.6.17-gentoo-r4, and now I get the following error when running kmyfirewall:

```

Create Rules for Chain: INPUT                    getsockopt failed strangely: No such file or directory

Setting up Rule: NFS_TCP FAILED !!!

```

The rule that it says failed is as follows:

```

$IPT -t filter -A INPUT --protocol tcp --match multiport --destination-port 111,2049,32765,32766,32767 -j ACCEPT

```

The solution:

I found this in my /usr/src/linux/.config file:

```

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

```

Since the above rule is trying to do a multiport match (to ports 111,2049,32765,32766,32767), that part of the kernel config should be:

```

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

```

Either change it using a text editor, "make menuconfig", or "make xconfig", and then recompile your kernel as usual.

--Dane

----------

## mno

Thank you!  :Smile: 

----------

## DaneM

You're welcome.    :Smile: 

--Dane

----------

